# Anyone use this stone yet?



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2017)

I heard it's hard.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 13, 2017)

how does it feel in your hands?


----------



## goatgolfer (Jan 13, 2017)

If it cuts for more than four hours do you have to call someone?


----------



## Lars (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it fast? How about feedback..

Lars


----------



## Ruso (Jan 13, 2017)

Can you use it dry or needs lubricant?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 13, 2017)

on a serious note, i've tried the entire series of **** stones and they are actually mostly on the soft side

i bought the first one just because of the name for sure though. I saved the box


----------



## ChefJimbo (Jan 13, 2017)

Too much sometimes Dave:rofl2:


----------



## Nemo (Jan 13, 2017)

Post removed due to possibility of inadvertantly causing offence.

Sorry if it did. None was intended.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 13, 2017)

Damn! Bet it was funny and I missed it.


----------



## tgfencer (Jan 13, 2017)

Classic.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 13, 2017)

You guys are sick.


----------



## daveb (Jan 13, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Post removed due to possibility of inadvertantly causing offence.
> 
> Sorry if it did. None was intended.



Offense (spell it right!) was caused by removing it.



@Dave - What's it taste like?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 13, 2017)

daveb said:


> Offense (spell it right!) was caused by removing it.


Well... paraphrasing, I was expressing relief that these stones were reported as not being too hard 

You made me check. FWIW grammarist.com tells me that offence and offense are interchangeable but offense is used more commonly in USA, offence outside of USA, which probably accounts for the spelling differences.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2017)

I heard the older it gets the softer it gets.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 14, 2017)

JBroida said:


> on a serious note, i've tried the entire series of **** stones and they are actually mostly on the soft side
> 
> i bought the first one just because of the name for sure though. I saved the box





LOL


----------



## valgard (Jan 14, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Well... paraphrasing, I was expressing relief that these stones were reported as not being too hard


That may be a problem in some situations...


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 14, 2017)

Has anybody tried sharpening an F. Dick with it?


----------



## daveb (Jan 14, 2017)

For the win.:knife::knife:


----------



## Nemo (Jan 14, 2017)

Is it any good for boning knives?


----------



## panda (Jan 15, 2017)

permasoaking causes wrinkles


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2017)

panda said:


> permasoaking causes wrinkles



As long as it doesn't make it expand!


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 15, 2017)

Theres this magic blue slurrypowder that works great with these stones. Its supposed to feel even harder with it and you can grind for hours, nonstop. Thought I dont have first hand experience about that, just heard it from friend of a friend...


----------



## Zweber12 (Jan 15, 2017)

Does it come standard with a set of two naguras?


----------



## panda (Jan 15, 2017)

Round naguras


----------



## rick alen (Jan 15, 2017)

panda said:


> Round naguras



Ring-shaped actually.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jan 15, 2017)

What about shipping, does it come quickly?


----------



## daveb (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't soak it in cold water.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2017)

Seriously, couldn't they have just called it "Rooster Stone"?


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 15, 2017)

No, to the nope to the na, na, na.

Rosters only crow. A real stone will deliver every time.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2017)

There is an ongoing debate as to whether the size of this stone is important.


----------



## valgard (Jan 15, 2017)

But even with a big stone one must hone the technique.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 15, 2017)

Size does not matter. It is the skill of the user. You must practice, practice, practice!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 15, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> You must practice, practice, practice!



Just hold your tool and move your hands back & forth repeatedly over the stone something to lubricate helps :newhere:


----------



## panda (Jan 15, 2017)

mimic the motion of the ocean


----------



## Nemo (Jan 15, 2017)

panda said:


> mimic the motion of the ocean



Is that a new convexing technique?


----------



## panda (Jan 15, 2017)

concave wave technique


----------



## Zweber12 (Jan 16, 2017)

panda said:


> Round naguras



With repeated usage and frequent strokes over the stone, they will lose their rectangular shape and become more round. Make sure the seal then, otherwise they might crack, or discolor in a blueish tint.


----------



## pjotr (Jan 16, 2017)

It seems the quarry is located in Cappadocia, Turkey.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 16, 2017)

Also, using the wrong holder will either give surprisingly pleasant results, or ruin your evening. Slurry becomes a very, very complex matter in this use case.


----------



## leansmancave (Jan 18, 2017)

Let's keep this thread going... :cool2:

This stone comes with two naguras that give the user two kinds of sharpening experience. The first nagura makes the stone incredibly hard and eventually the slurry becomes white and creamy. The other one makes the stone very soft and user-friendly, but the slurry is a golden mess... irate1:

I hope this is not too inappropriate...


----------



## Nife (Jan 20, 2017)

Heard some of the Coks smell good when wet.


----------



## OneS (Jan 20, 2017)

First you stroke it 6 times on this side, then you stroke 6 times on the other side......


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 20, 2017)

In my experience it was very hard and fast at first. However, as the user gained experience, and the stone got more use, it mellowed out a bit and the focus became more on making the experience last than getting the job done.


----------



## Zweber12 (Jan 20, 2017)

I never understood why people use jigs for aligned sharpening motion, this stone, combined with a free hand technique, gives such a pleasure.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 20, 2017)

Newsprint works well for the final strokes.


----------



## valgard (Jan 20, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Newsprint works well for the final strokes.



I'm not too sure about this one.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 20, 2017)

Use this stone with fresh water and a clean work station, or it is possible to grow mold and harbor other stone transmitted diseases (STI) 



y'all are welcome


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm guessing early in the stone's life a mohel may be brought in to prep it for use?


----------



## Lars (Jan 20, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> as the user gained experience, and the stone got more use, it mellowed out a bit and the focus became more on making the experience last than getting the job done.



Such a feminist comment..!

Lars


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 20, 2017)

Finishing only when all spots that needed dealing with have been dealt with is good advice when sharpening, no?

PS, we germans get a double snicker out of this thread anyway, with the ambigous meaning of "scharf" (sharp, spicy, or horny  )


----------



## Ruso (Jan 20, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Newsprint works well for the final strokes.


I personally prefer a napkin, achieve much better results.
Also some people swear by a sock for "swarf" collection...


----------



## Nemo (Jan 20, 2017)

Any opinions on whether its best to finish with push strokes or pull strokes?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 20, 2017)

I think this thread needs some input by left handers, too....


----------



## Badgertooth (Jan 20, 2017)

What's the best way to get it lapped? 

I'm not sure smearing it with peanut butter and letting my Labrador have at it is going to give me flat surface.


Wow.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 20, 2017)

Lars said:


> Such a feminist comment..!
> 
> Lars



Ummm...ok?

Don't be such a stone. We're having good natured fun here. Other folks make comments in jest (think french maid costume) and don't get called out on it. One of the few chicks on the board makes a comment which was meant more as a poke at her lack of experience with stones and you have to take it in the worst way possible?

Geesh...


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 20, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Don't be such a stone.


That one made me laugh :doublethumbsup:


----------



## daveb (Jan 20, 2017)

Bevis and Butthead have nothing on this place. HA!


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jan 21, 2017)

Since no one else has asked, I will... How well does this C*ck do a DP (Tojiro)?


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jan 21, 2017)

Well, I suppose you would need two for a DP; one to work up some mud.


----------



## pjotr (Jan 21, 2017)

Honesuki loves it!


----------



## Lars (Jan 21, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Ummm...ok?
> 
> Don't be such a stone. We're having good natured fun here. Other folks make comments in jest (think french maid costume) and don't get called out on it. One of the few chicks on the board makes a comment which was meant more as a poke at her lack of experience with stones and you have to take it in the worst way possible?
> 
> Geesh...



Was being sarcastic - thought your post was really funny..

Lars


----------



## rami_m (Jan 21, 2017)

Lars said:


> Was being sarcastic - thought your post was really funny..
> 
> Lars



Hard to tell in the internets.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 21, 2017)

Lars said:


> Was being sarcastic - thought your post was really funny..
> 
> Lars



In that case my sincere apologies! We need a sarcasism emoji...


----------



## fatboylim (Jan 25, 2017)

Instructions: lubricate well, long even strokes at the correct angle. Guaranteed finish when used daily. 
Ideally coupled with our Happy Ending nagura stone. 
Caution: keep out of reach from children.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 25, 2017)

Reminded again of Brian Manowitz (aka VBMC) presenting an asian store haul which included some **** brand products....


----------



## Nemo (Feb 2, 2017)

Is it a finger stone?


----------



## OliverNuther (Feb 5, 2017)

Apparently they make them in larger sizes for experienced users but I've only got one of the smaller, earlier models.


----------

